# Belated greetings - and one flame question



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

My purchase of a MkII TTR was kind of rushed, and I went straight into the MkII forum. One month on, I thought it would be in order to say hello to the whole forum, it's a pleasure browsing through - staff and moderators are doing a great job, thank you. Best TT resource IMHO.

The "flame" question is... about signature. Most people have a signature a mile long about any and every single bit of equipment. Is that mandatory? I always thought it a bit weird, perhaps somebody could convince me otherwise...

:roll:

Cheers,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you need to have a pop in to the mk1 forum now and a get and have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome indeed!

The signature is just you personal space, use it as you wish. Definitely no requirement to have anything in there, so put as many or few details about yourself or your car as you like.

Nick


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! Unikely I am going to drive up there, but one never knows... as posted in the Alps tour discussion, I won't be able to ignore if some of you drive by here though...

Cheers,


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

nippo_ said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome! Unikely I am going to drive up there, but one never knows... as posted in the Alps tour discussion, I won't be able to ignore if some of you drive by here though...
> 
> Cheers,


We'll be holding you to that Nippo  It would be good to rendezvous wth you.

Dave


----------

